# for crockeeper



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have had my turtle id completes it is the chinese soft shelled turtle and as from 1989 it is known as Pelodiscus sinensis.
the grow to max 35 cms or 14'' but usually stay around 10''.
dixon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Pelodiscus (Fitzinger, 1835)

Chinese Softshell, (P. sinensis) (Weigmann, 1834)

Good Job dixon!!!























That was one of two I had narrowed down to from your pictures, my three turtles will be here tommorrow..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Pelodiscus (Fitzinger, 1835)
> 
> Chinese Softshell, (P. sinensis) (Weigmann, 1834)
> 
> ...


 nice one.
my little one has gone nuts and tries to bite me all the time god i love him.
good luck with yours i wish i bought a few now the lfs had loads i was stupid.
get some pics of your little ones when they settle in.
it only took me 2+ months but i got there in the end.
dixon


----------

